# nuova simonelli solenoid valves



## dblshotmike (May 28, 2013)

recently replaced the two way cold water solenoid valve on my Nuova Simonelli Premier, but Im not sure if I have replaced it in the right direction. Ive replaced it with the arrow facing towards the front of the machine, also not sure about the solenoid valves on the groups. The water doesn't dispense out of them when the button is pressed on both groups.

Any help will be most helpful. I downloaded the parts booklet, but no info on which way things need to face when you put them back together









Mike


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

On the cold water inlet valve, the arrow points away from the water flow & towards the boiler: follow the pipework from the braided steel water hose to the valve site.....

For the group valves, make sure that (1) the rubber o-rings are in place (2) the 2 holes on the valve base line up with the 2 holes on the group head.


----------



## dblshotmike (May 28, 2013)




----------



## dblshotmike (May 28, 2013)

Hi Ian, tried calling calling you earlier for some advice







here is a pic of how I've installed it. Is this right.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If the thick front rh pipe is heading for the boiler, then the inlet valve is correctly fitted.


----------

